# Sticky  Friendly Guide for the Newbies ^^



## starri

Welcome to the Forum we hope you find your time here with us as enjoyable as we hope to find you :happy:

Personality Cafe is an online community that bridges between people who are interested in their personalities and psychology from all over the world. The general tests we discuss here are MBTI and Enneagram (please find the tests here if you don't already know your type: Enneagram + MBTI test

Here are some friendly pointers so you can know your way around;

1. The person who runs the forum is named *beth x*. 


2. Moderators are *green *and *blue*, and *administrators *are light *red*. They are responsible for editing posts that contain unacceptable material. They can issue an infraction if you don't obey rules here.

3. Your profile is your personal space where you post your pictures and have your friends write on your wall. Everyone can view information on your profile.

4. BB Code and Smiles the forum uses. 

5. Most thoughts presented here are opinions, do not take everything you read to heart except if you make sure of the source or trust the person's opinions.

6. Don't give your address or credit card number to anyone (except if you really want to).

7. When you encounter a post that you agree with/like/laughed at so hard your tummy muscles ached; there is a purple *thanks* button that you can press.

8. Do not give ultimatums. We generally do not accept them here.

9. If you are a student; you are advised to study. Time on PC should be part of your break time. If you fail you aren't allowed to sue us.

10. Have a sense of humor and don't take everything too seriously.
[/COLOR]
11. Only cannibalize your friends.

12. If you get bored of your username you can ask *beth x* *Kynx, Wickerdeer * 
https://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/70904-name-changes.html


15. If you are drunk or in the mood to be bizarre or too naughty there is a spam section just for that. (just to show how much we tolerate you)

16. If you want to respond to multiple posts in a thread, click on the "+" button near the "thanks" button for each post you want to respond to except the last one, for which you hit "quote." [added by Nightriser]

17. To send private messages you must have 15 posts. As you can see we promote public relations rather than private ones.

18. Profile pics and Avatars are changed from the *Settings* link at the top of the page, directly to your right of your user name

19. It's nice if you write an Intro thread to tell us about who are, what you intend to do with us, and maybe post a pic or two so we can stare at you.

20. You can edit your posts within 24 hours from posting it. Otherwise you need to send a message to one of the moderators with the requested changes or deletions, and we may do it or you.



Additions might be added here upon request.


----------



## Nightriser

Nyx said:


> 2. ...They can issue an *infarction* if you don't obey rules here.


They can issue tissue death at a macroscopic scale? Damn, I'm definitely not going to piss them off. :crazy:

Also, sending messages cost gold. 

20. If you want to respond to multiple posts in a thread, click on the "+" button near the "thanks" button for each post you want to respond to except the last one, for which you hit "quote."


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> They can issue tissue death at a macroscopic scale? Damn, I'm definitely not going to piss them off. :crazy:


Ecaxtly, as you might notice I like to specialize in enjoyable typos.

The correction for the original typo is infraction.. but it's cooler that way roud:


----------



## Nightriser

Nyx said:


> Ecaxtly, as you might notice I like to specialize in enjoyable typos.
> 
> The correction for the original typo is infraction.. but it's cooler that way roud:


I hadn't noticed, actually. Good to know. 

Agreed. That almost makes me want to be a mod. "I have super powers of telepathology!" 

Not that I'd ever use that power, of course.


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> "I have super powers of telepathology!"


In love with that word :crazy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Only rape your friends?! :shocked: hmmmmmm...... We're friends, right, Starry? :tongue:

In addition to not pissing off everybody's best friend Lance, there are certain of the News Staff whom you'd re-consider pissing off. We'll eat you alive :laughing:


----------



## starri

JoeMetallic said:


> Only rape your friends?! :shocked: hmmmmmm...... We're friends, right, Starry? :tongue:
> 
> In addition to not pissing off everybody's best friend Lance, there are certain of the News Staff whom you'd re-consider pissing off. We'll eat you alive :laughing:


oops. forgot to add *jokingly* before rape. =P

We're friends yes. *runs for her life*


----------



## Nightriser

Nyx said:


> In love with that word :crazy:


Teledemyelination. Angionecrosis. 

I dunno, give me some things to make up words for. Medical terms are especially fun. The various uses of "spleen" and its derivatives are especially amusing (I don't want the mods venting their spleens at me. :crazy



JoeMetallic said:


> Only rape your friends?! :shocked: hmmmmmm...... We're friends, right, Starry? :tongue:
> 
> In addition to not pissing off everybody's best friend Lance, there are certain of the News Staff whom you'd re-consider pissing off. We'll eat you alive :laughing:


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> Teledemyelination. Angionecrosis.
> 
> I dunno, give me some things to make up words for. Medical terms are especially fun. The various uses of "spleen" and its derivatives are especially amusing (I don't want the mods venting their spleens at me. :crazy


Dichotomous
Hybrid
Angina Pectoris
Myocardial Infarction
Myopia
Histology
Andrology
Pharmacotherapeutics
Acne
Jaundice
Malaria
Diaper Rash
Candida
Menopause
Osteoporosis
Megaloblastic Anemia
Edema
Edematos plaque
Dementia
Cockroft-Gault Equation
Creatinine
Asymptotic

See anything interesting you can work on? :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Nightriser

Asymptotic hybrid myocardial infarction
Menopausal pharmacotherapeutics
Embolic edema
Angiovivisection
Petrifying osteoporosis
Demented acne
Dichotomous angina pectoris edema
Psychokinetic jaundice
Asymptotic differential Cockroft-Gault Equation


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> Asymptotic hybrid myocardial infarction
> Menopausal pharmacotherapeutics
> Embolic edema
> Angiovivisection
> Petrifying osteoporosis
> Demented acne
> Dichotomous angina pectoris edema
> Psychokinetic jaundice
> Asymptotic differential Cockroft-Gault Equation


BRAVA! *claps*

amazing :blushed:


----------



## Nightriser

And thank you. :bows: :blushed:

You should try some as well.


----------



## starri

I will be thinking of you when my exam paper is pulled away for cheating (laughing too hard) in the next Clinical Pharmacy exam.

It's hard to make stuff about them when I barely have them sticking in random places of my brain, sealed with totems and blessings in hopes of easy memory retrieval :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

*Good article, Starry. :] You're really going to be a good moderator.

"RULES? THERE ARE NO RULES HERE! We're trying to accomplish something."
*


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Nyx said:


> oops. forgot to add *jokingly* before rape. =P
> 
> We're friends yes. *runs for her life*


Hold still, I'm trying to be friendly :blushed:
......hee hee

Now where's Nightriser?..........



Nightriser said:


>


----------



## Happy

Me like it. Noobs should know what to do now!


----------



## Nightriser

21. If you accidentally chose the wrong type or would simply like to change type, go to "Personality type" at the top, and at the bottom, there's a section labeled "You may choose to be identified as a member of the following groups." Choose the type you wish, then click the Update button. That should do the trick.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Only rape your friends???, I think that's a bit limiting


----------



## starri

Nightriser said:


> 21. If you accidentally chose the wrong type or would simply like to change type, go to "Personality type" at the top, and at the bottom, there's a section labeled "You may choose to be identified as a member of the following groups." Choose the type you wish, then click the Update button. That should do the trick.


Lance said he will change the setting of that this weekend, so waiting to see how the new stuff operates.



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Only rape your friends???, I think that's a bit limiting


well friend request them first, and when they agree, rape them :tongue:


----------



## starri

Rules to be added: (i'll edit the post later)

20. If you feel stifled/invalidated/need a hug and no one is giving it to you, and you decide to leave DO NOT make a whole thread about it. This is the classy way of doing it: Post it in your blog so your friends won't call the police wondering about your whereabouts. Also kindly pm one of the moderators or Lance so we can throw a party in the announcement forum. 

21. Deleting your posts after they have been replied to, will be considered vandalism as it disturbs the flow.


----------



## Happy

Nyx said:


> Rules to be added: (i'll edit the post later)
> 
> 20. If you feel stifled/invalidated/need a hug and no one is giving it to you, and you decide to leave DO NOT make a whole thread about it. This is the classy way of doing it: Post it in your blog so your friends won't call the police wondering about your whereabouts. Also kindly pm one of the moderators or Lance so we can throw a party in the announcement forum.
> 
> 21. Deleting your posts after they have been replied to, will be considered vandalism as it disturbs the flow.



I put it in the rules. 

http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Nyx Asteria said:


> well friend request them first, and when they agree, rape them :tongue:


On seventh thought, I don't think I could comit rape, I would hate myself for doing that and eventually hang myself :sad:

But good suggestion, especialy since it's a friendlier way of doing it instead of the usual horn bag violent attack you usually hear about in the media


----------



## angularvelocity

Can I have anyone's credit card number? (Follow rule 6)

Rule 11 is easy to follow.

And on a more serious note... what does it mean say it says you have a reputation comment? I can't find out what that means. Thanks!!


----------



## imru2

avalanche183 said:


> Can I have anyone's credit card number? (Follow rule 6)
> 
> Rule 11 is easy to follow.
> 
> And on a more serious note... what does it mean say it says you have a reputation comment? I can't find out what that means. Thanks!!


If I had a credit card, I'd give you the numbers... Maybe this is why I can't get one? xD

I think the reputation comments are in your profile, from other users, sending you comments.


----------



## angularvelocity

imru2 said:


> If I had a credit card, I'd give you the numbers... Maybe this is why I can't get one? xD
> 
> I think the reputation comments are in your profile, from other users, sending you comments.


lol!!!! /agree! probably better you don't have one right?? :laughing:
hmm i do not see where to look! any hints? :blushed:


----------



## imru2

Probably. Money burns through my pockets even when I sleep lol. 

Go to your control panel and then to your profile. There should be a new comment under Visitor Messages. Unless, of course, I'm wrong about the entire thing. xD


----------



## Trope

Reputation comments are actually when someone thanks you. You can look it up by going to where it says "Find all thanked posts by 'username'" on your profile statistics.


----------



## imru2

Trope said:


> Reputation comments are actually when someone thanks you.


Oh wow, sorry. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Trope

No problem. I've been fielding (or at least attempting) questions like that since a few days after I first arrived so I can appreciate that you attempted it as well. Next time someone asks, you'll know for sure.


----------



## angularvelocity

imru2 said:


> Probably. Money burns through my pockets even when I sleep lol.


That's talent right there, whether it's good or bad, it's definitely talent. :laughing:




Trope said:


> Reputation comments are actually when someone thanks you. You can look it up by going to where it says "Find all thanked posts by 'username'" on your profile statistics.


Ahhh thanks!


----------



## HenRickunit

Sorry but how do you edit quotes?


----------



## starri

HenRickunit said:


> Sorry but how do you edit quotes?


You can edit them within 24 hours of making them.


----------



## MyName

I'm going to take rule 11 to heart.:crazy:


----------



## Nearsification

Yay know i learned!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

> If you are a student; you are advised to study. Time on PC should be part of your break time. If you fail you aren't allowed to sue us


Hmm, time for plan b :tongue:


----------



## la musa candido

#11. really?


----------



## skeezicmuldoon

*Hello*

I'm more than happy to be a part of a new thing that I can take some type of pleasure in. I'm more curious than anything about the type of people who frequent this site. It seems unique which isthe reason why I kept doing the damn tests that are offered. I do have wonder why it seems when I read anyone's posts here it looks like you are part of some giant cult. Other than that I am open to talking to anyone here because this seems like a giant freakshow of epic proportions. Hello sideshow members. LOL


----------



## Fred dd

*newby*

Hi there, just another infp here, longing for contact with "is there anybody out there" others like me  ....Fred


----------



## Ashitaria

Phew this helped.


----------



## summersoccer14

*Thanks!!*

Haha! thanks that made me smile! and helped quite a bit.. i'll just have to try to figure this website out

:crazy:


----------



## OrangeCounty

This might be a dumb question...

Can someone tell me how I add a you tube video in my profile?


----------



## Mitzie40

*BlackButterfly*

A black Butterfly is what I feel like, becaues it seems like I have just floated into a reality that makes me feel new. I just took the personality test for the second time just to make sure that I am really a INFJ, and I am. Along with being a type 2 Enneagram. I would like to introduce myself to you all as (Black Butterfly) my user name is Mitzie 40 but please refer to me as Black Butterfly. I am a single mother of two and a strong believer in the Word of God. Naturally a loner but I do love people and care about their needs. I just like spending time alone to avoid being misunderstood sometimes it's almost impossible trying explain to people how I see things, They say I'm to trusting or I don't look at things realistically but I just believe in giving everybody the benifit without dobut in every situation never just looking at first glance for the bad. I really do think everyone intentions are mostly good because I just look at the person and not the motives that could be behind them and I know this is not always good but it's just who I am.This is I find this all amazing because I didin't really know I had personality type, so I spent alot of time just trying to figure why I am the way I am and it is refreshing to for me, to know now, why. It's relief to know that I don't have mental issues or just strange. This make me feel unique with many others that are like me.:happy:


----------



## Immemorial

APPLES said:


> This might be a dumb question...
> 
> Can someone tell me how I add a you tube video in my profile?


Go into User CP and into edit details.

If you scroll down there should be a box where it tells you to copy/paste a certain part of the video link.

If you want to set it to autoplay scroll further down to find the autoplay box.


----------



## FearsomeCritter

We need an angry guide for the newbies:

*"You can't be two types damnit! YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!"*


----------



## Mitzie40

I know it's wrong, so thats why I don't do it. And to FearsomeCritter, don't be angry, gee, If I got it wrong explain to me what I need to do. What is your personality type? Don't be so mean!!:sad:


----------



## Immemorial

Mitzie40 said:


> I know it's wrong, so thats why I don't do it. And to FearsomeCritter, don't be angry, gee, If I got it wrong explain to me what I need to do. What is your personality type? Don't be so mean!!:sad:


What do you believe that you have gotten wrong?


----------



## Mitzie40

I was refering to FearsomeCritter, to his remark about me not being able to have two types. He was very rude. This is all very new to me and if it appears that I don't understand something, point me in the right direction, there is no need to be nasty.


----------



## WonderousSplendour

great guide!:happy:


----------



## Mitzie40

Thank you WonderousSplendour:happy:


----------



## Immemorial

Mitzie40 said:


> I was refering to FearsomeCritter, to his remark about me not being able to have two types. He was very rude. This is all very new to me and if it appears that I don't understand something, point me in the right direction, there is no need to be nasty.


I don't believe that he was being serious.


----------



## Mitzie40

First of all, I did not say that I was two different types of a enneagrams, I said that I was a type 2 out of the 9 that you could possibly be. The test that I took said that I was a type 2,or my score was a 2. I'm just going by the personality test that I took and what it said. Maybe I am not reading it properly, just help, why be rude? But thanks anyway for the info and I'm done with that, no big deal, lets move on. :happy:


----------



## The Mind

starri said:


> 19. It's nice if you write an Intro thread to tell us about who are, what you intend to do with us, and maybe post a pic or two so we can stare at you.


A typo!

Sorry, I can't help it! It's the ISTJ in me :tongue:


----------



## Mitzie40

I tried to post my intro thread but I'm doing something wrong, so I'll try again. I don't have any pic to post yet, but I will. I would really like to meet other people that have INFJ personalities, just to see if they expierience the same things that I do. I also would like to meet other personality types as well. I never talk on facebook or twitter, just not into that and this is the first time that I have ever talked to anyone online but it's okay so far. I'm just hopeing that I can learn from other's experiences so that I can understand my own more clearly.:happy:


----------



## FearsomeCritter

Mitzie40 said:


> I know it's wrong, so thats why I don't do it. And to FearsomeCritter, don't be angry, gee, If I got it wrong explain to me what I need to do. What is your personality type? Don't be so mean!!:sad:


I'm an ISTP, and i was kidding. :wink:


----------



## Mitzie40

Okay, I'll forgive you. :happy:


----------



## gemsong

Gosh those are a lot of rules... but at least the pet one is covered. :laughing:


----------



## Pamela Mbula

Hi, I'm Pamela and I'm a first year law student. I did a personality test on blogthings (the site I frequent most) and my result said I'm ENTP. The description sounded just like me! Then I researched on 'ENTPs' and somehow ended up here. I just hope this site turns out to be as good as I expect it to be. .yup


----------



## Mitzie40

Hi Pamela, I just joined not so long ago and I enjoy talking to everyone, and I think you will to. I love how everyone expresses there selves in a way that best describes them and I like that :happy:


----------



## Ms Dee

Hi Black Butterfly! I too am like you :laughing: Am naturally a loner but love people and care. Yes, it is very hard to explain to people how I see things. I've been told too that I give everybody the benefit of the dobut too much. Yes, I tend to look at the person's intent that could be behind what they say/do. Had a hard time with giving the guy my daughter divorced too much "benefit of the doubt". I wrote up the INFJ personality type on my website, in case you want to see if it helps any. I found relief, too, to know that I don't have mental issues but am just different from almost everyone else, since my INFJ type is the least numerous. Neat to hear someone else experiencing the same thing! :blushed:


----------



## Ms Dee

Hi Diane! I'm new, too. Looking for any discussion on personality types?:mellow:


----------



## chrystal.ball

Hi all! I'm an ISTJ and I'm looking forward to some interesting discussion :happy:.


----------



## wiccademic

My name is wiccademic. You may call me wic for short. I am a member of the INTJ forum and decided to join this for more diverse input. I am a 40 year old single white male living in Dallas, TX who works too much. I love to read and travel and am trying to get out to do more outdoorsy stuff. As you can see, I'm an INTJ type and yes, I'm having trouble finding my niche. For a long time I just thought I was insane. Perhaps something went wrong in the womb or my family had been cursed by some hoodoo swamp princess as I am from Louisiana. Than about 8 years ago, I discovered the MBTI and realised that I do fit in someplace and it was like coming home. I now type everyone I know in order to understand better how to relate to them. Can you believe that some think the MBTI is hogwash? So here I am now and am looking forward to learning here at your forum.


----------



## Ms Dee

Hi, Wicc! You can call me Ms Dee. I can relate :dry: As an INFJ I'm likely similar in ways we are energized and what we find draining. (check out Do Something Energizing - For the INTJ and INFJ)

I've always felt so different than others and in particular find in hard to explain the connections my thoughts make within our outer world. Yes, I too am amazed, and disappointed at the same time, when people think the MBTI is useless/meaningless.


----------



## millestelle

_9. If you are a student; you are advised to study. Time on PC should be part of your break time. If you fail you aren't allowed to sue us._

lol I kinda cringed a bit at that since I'm really supposed to study for tomorrow at the moment.


----------



## Once a Ghost

I think that those rules are very appropriate.


----------



## heyday

hello  i'm new here and am looking to learn more about myself.

also, i'd like to use this (my first post!) to test and see if my avatar works...


----------



## green7

Good day, I am new here and an INTP, I posted in another place on this forum and poof!!! the post disappeared without an explanation, so definitely there are some magicians or practicers of black magic on this forum.... so all newbies beware,....I suggest you wear a necklace with a big cross on it if you frequent the forum.

INTPs evidently hate reading directions, so I am hopeful of being forgiven for an errant post.


----------



## Sliver

Number eleven made me chuckle 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## AussieChick

*Hi everyone*

I'm Ozziechick1966,i'm new here and i am an ISFJ personality type and a helper .I appreciate any advice and help as i have only recently discovered myself and am still learning about myself and who i really am


----------



## HowDareThey

*new*

i'm new. i have long been intrigued by the MBTI personality categories. I am a counselor and I deal with all types. 

i think it would be awesome to find a list of the ranks... for example my posts still call me stranger, not newbie... i think you have a list of the posting status ranks but i haven't found it yet.

thanks for a great site.


----------



## travelingspirit

Brilliant! That helps a whole lot. Still confused about who I am but it's nice to know there's organized people in the universe to help us who are lost. Right, well, thanks. :laughing:


----------



## IdonttryIdoitlikeNike

Hello everyone, I am Christine and I am new INFJ member with an enneagram of 8 . My main reason for joining is to figure out INTPs, My Sons father is one, My best friend is one, and I suspect my son is one as well. I think I might have broken a couple of rules but will be more careful. 

I do have a question, when we respond to a post or start a new thread is there an easy way to see if anybody responded back, besides going to the forum we posted in and checking the last page?


----------



## chaeriean

you can issue an infarction? that'll make people follow the rules.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

*Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and look forward to getting to know other ENFP. I hope this posting is in the correct thread, please forgive me if not.*


----------



## Kirsa

What a warm friendly place. Looking forward to reading and posting on the threads.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I could be asking this question on the wrong thread, although i'm new and still looking around. Please, can someone tell me how long it takes your photo to show up. I uploaded one, and still isn't there. Maybe 24 hours. I couldn't find this information when reading, i may have missed it although.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Should probably intro myself, shouldn't I? Well... hmm.

I'm INTP (for sure--I studied that thoroughly) and apparently Type 1, with some Type 8 thrown in (I have yet to study thoroughly but will).

I like random knowledge, long words, intelligent people to argue with, complex things, novel writing (fantasy), and it's often pretty hard to tell that I'm thirteen over the Internet, unless I mention it. 

My web site is myexplodingcat.com, and you won't catch me posting a picture of myself anywhere. Sorry. My self-limits are describing myself (eyes that change color occasionally, simple clothing with little to no fashion unless jeans and T-shirts are in, hair down to my butt that's always messy, average height and weight).

I don't mind being around people but hate being forced to talk to them, though I'll do so easily of my own accord. I can teach topics very easily and enjoy it if the other person is willing to learn, and I have this naughty habit of explaining in five minutes what the teacher used an hour to teach, with the side effect of the person listening actually understanding. O.O That being said, I will probably continue for a few more minutes explaining extensions of this and other ways to do things, often while the other person either listens in awe or tunes out and does their work.

I tend to be a researcher, but only on things I'm interested in. I can study for several hours on Queen Nanny of the Maroons in Jamaica (who, by the way, is totally awesome and used guerilla warfare to save her freed slaves from the English) but could care less about Obama's upbringing or what Lady Gaga wore to _______, which is usually pretty disgusting.

I have about _ this much_ patience for small talk, Facebook, sports, and most boyfriends (unless they're geeks, who I find highly attractive). I'm also a firm creationist, and will easily disqualify arguments against it. 

Most people find my stubbornness AHEM _determination_ to be unusually strong... so don't be surprised.



starri said:


> Dichotomous
> Hybrid
> Angina Pectoris
> Myocardial Infarction
> Myopia
> Histology
> Andrology
> Pharmacotherapeutics
> Acne
> Jaundice
> Malaria
> Diaper Rash
> Candida
> Menopause
> Osteoporosis
> Megaloblastic Anemia
> Edema
> Edematos plaque
> Dementia
> Cockroft-Gault Equation
> Creatinine
> Asymptotic
> 
> See anything interesting you can work on? :crazy::crazy:


I like! XD

You forgot "binomial nomenclature." And aibohpphobia, the fear of palindromes. (It's a palindrome itself XD. There might just be one p there, though.)


----------



## HowDareThey

myexplodingcat said:


> Should probably intro myself, shouldn't I? Well... hmm.
> 
> I'm INTP (for sure--I studied that thoroughly) and apparently Type 1, with some Type 8 thrown in (I have yet to study thoroughly but will).
> 
> I like random knowledge, long words, intelligent people to argue with, complex things, novel writing (fantasy), and it's often pretty hard to tell that I'm thirteen over the Internet, unless I mention it.
> 
> My web site is myexplodingcat.com, and you won't catch me posting a picture of myself anywhere. Sorry. My self-limits are describing myself (eyes that change color occasionally, simple clothing with little to no fashion unless jeans and T-shirts are in, hair down to my butt that's always messy, average height and weight).
> 
> I don't mind being around people but hate being forced to talk to them, though I'll do so easily of my own accord. I can teach topics very easily and enjoy it if the other person is willing to learn, and I have this naughty habit of explaining in five minutes what the teacher used an hour to teach, with the side effect of the person listening actually understanding. O.O That being said, I will probably continue for a few more minutes explaining extensions of this and other ways to do things, often while the other person either listens in awe or tunes out and does their work.
> 
> I tend to be a researcher, but only on things I'm interested in. I can study for several hours on Queen Nanny of the Maroons in Jamaica (who, by the way, is totally awesome and used guerilla warfare to save her freed slaves from the English) but could care less about Obama's upbringing or what Lady Gaga wore to _______, which is usually pretty disgusting.
> 
> I have about _ this much_ patience for small talk, Facebook, sports, and most boyfriends (unless they're geeks, who I find highly attractive). I'm also a firm creationist, and will easily disqualify arguments against it.
> 
> Most people find my stubbornness AHEM _determination_ to be unusually strong... so don't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I like! XD
> 
> You forgot "binomial nomenclature." And aibohpphobia, the fear of palindromes. (It's a palindrome itself XD. There might just be one p there, though.)



Well then.

as far as "easily disqualifying arguments against" creationism... ahem. you may challenge them, but the smartest and most experienced "creation scholars" in the world still debate this, trying to integrate the science into their beliefs, and of course most scientists who know the facts about evolution aren't worried about it and are not spending any time debating creationism. It's only valuable to debate when creationists decide they want their side taught in schools or whatever. It's a pointless debate, and NOBODY "easily" "disqualifiies" arguments against it, not even you! :crazy::wink: It's simply not a debate amongst serious scientists. 

Personally I'm WAY beyond the stage of being intrigued by the debate myself. I'm one of those folks who is able to acknowledge and largely accep the "scientific" and "naturalistic" views of the world, without feeling i have to abandon my speculations about God, religion, and the supernatural. I find the dogmatic, purely "scientific" "naturalistic" view of the world, AS WELL AS traditional religious dogma, to be both wholly irrelevant in terms of whatever philosophical questions i still have about the origins of the universe. I am interested in new, fresh, speculative philosophy on the matter, ONLY, and fall straight to sleep whenever I hear any creationism OR any purely "Godless" science. Oh, the scientists have the mechanics of evolution more or less correct, little doubt there, but their snooty denial of anything supernatural is just plain soporific to me. And, sorry, but straight biblical creationism is just a snooze to me, but I'm a little curious about the creationism spouted by say Hindu fundamantalists and others (to satisfy my curiosity, not to adopt!). 

That said, I address this not to debate you, as I am uninterested in debating creationism, but to suggest (if you haven't already) that you explore the various threads that are here on metaphysics, etc. You may even be able to start one but I think you might have to get to Senior status or something to start a whole new thread? I've forgotten... I'm a little behind in exploring those myself.... but welcome, and have fun!


----------



## myexplodingcat

HowDareThey said:


> Well then.
> 
> as far as "easily disqualifying arguments against" creationism... ahem. you may challenge them, but the smartest and most experienced "creation scholars" in the world still debate this, trying to integrate the science into their beliefs, and of course most scientists who know the facts about evolution aren't worried about it and are not spending any time debating creationism. It's only valuable to debate when creationists decide they want their side taught in schools or whatever. It's a pointless debate, and NOBODY "easily" "disqualifiies" arguments against it, not even you! :crazy::wink: It's simply not a debate amongst serious scientists.
> 
> Personally I'm WAY beyond the stage of being intrigued by the debate myself. I'm one of those folks who is able to acknowledge and largely accep the "scientific" and "naturalistic" views of the world, without feeling i have to abandon my speculations about God, religion, and the supernatural. I find the dogmatic, purely "scientific" "naturalistic" view of the world, AS WELL AS traditional religious dogma, to be both wholly irrelevant in terms of whatever philosophical questions i still have about the origins of the universe. I am interested in new, fresh, speculative philosophy on the matter, ONLY, and fall straight to sleep whenever I hear any creationism OR any purely "Godless" science. Oh, the scientists have the mechanics of evolution more or less correct, little doubt there, but their snooty denial of anything supernatural is just plain soporific to me. And, sorry, but straight biblical creationism is just a snooze to me, but I'm a little curious about the creationism spouted by say Hindu fundamantalists and others (to satisfy my curiosity, not to adopt!).
> 
> That said, I address this not to debate you, as I am uninterested in debating creationism, but to suggest (if you haven't already) that you explore the various threads that are here on metaphysics, etc. You may even be able to start one but I think you might have to get to Senior status or something to start a whole new thread? I've forgotten... I'm a little behind in exploring those myself.... but welcome, and have fun!


Meh, that stuff is a boatload of confirmation bias, but I bet you I could defend most arguments against creationism, and my pastor could defend the rest. The evolutionists choose not to talk about it not because they have better things to do (or they wouldn't be resorting to making documentaries about aliens to try and "prove" their theory, which by the way is still a theory) but because they know we'd win. Didn't you hear about that one email from one evolutionist to the other, giving instructions to bury the evidence that evolution doesn't exist? '.'

Oh, and I didn't say I'd prove the arguments FOR it... I said I could disqualify the arguments AGAINST it. 

For instance. 

There's a doubt as to how Noah fit all the animals on the Ark. Well, we didn't have the Abyssinian, the Siamese, the Maine ****. We had the cat. Noah took the cat, not every breed. Then when he got off, the cats multiplied and then scattered themselves across the world and adapted to their environment. See? How hard was that?

Anyway, whatever. You go with what you want.


----------



## Crystall

This needs to be updated. Great post though.


----------



## HowDareThey

myexplodingcat said:


> Meh, that stuff is a boatload of confirmation bias, but I bet you I could defend most arguments against creationism, and my pastor could defend the rest. The evolutionists choose not to talk about it not because they have better things to do (or they wouldn't be resorting to making documentaries about aliens to try and "prove" their theory, which by the way is still a theory) but because they know we'd win. Didn't you hear about that one email from one evolutionist to the other, giving instructions to bury the evidence that evolution doesn't exist? '.'
> 
> Oh, and I didn't say I'd prove the arguments FOR it... I said I could disqualify the arguments AGAINST it.
> 
> For instance.
> 
> There's a doubt as to how Noah fit all the animals on the Ark. Well, we didn't have the Abyssinian, the Siamese, the Maine ****. We had the cat. Noah took the cat, not every breed. Then when he got off, the cats multiplied and then scattered themselves across the world and adapted to their environment. See? How hard was that?
> 
> Anyway, whatever. You go with what you want.


Whoa, that's cute! For some reason I thought you were serious. LOL! 
However, just in case you are serious, this discussion should not be continued on this thread. moderators may eliminate what's here-- it goes way beyond the purpose of this thread. But you are funny!


----------



## Nostalgic

The link to the MBTI + Enneagram tests seems to be broken.


----------



## Debbie Michelle

"I dunno, give me some things to make up words for. Medical terms are especially fun. The various uses of "spleen" and its derivatives are especially amusing (I don't want the mods venting their spleens at me. :crazy"


Hypogammaglobulinaemia
Antidisestablishmentarianism
Bronchiectasis
Supercal.....ok, stopping now  x


----------



## Debbie Michelle

starri said:


> Rules to be added: (i'll edit the post later)
> 
> 20. If you feel stifled/invalidated/need a hug and no one is giving it to you, and you decide to leave DO NOT make a whole thread about it. This is the classy way of doing it: Post it in your blog so your friends won't call the police wondering about your whereabouts. Also kindly pm one of the moderators or Lance so we can throw a party in the announcement forum.
> 
> 21. Deleting your posts after they have been replied to, will be considered vandalism as it disturbs the flow.



priceless !!  x


----------



## Curlyfusion

I was wondering what is the purpose of post rank?

What does the statuses like V.I.P. Member mean too?

I have been curious about this for awhile now and have been unable to find an answer to these questions on the forum.


----------



## Ambiphrenia

hello.
where do I find the "personality type test" ? I've been told that I'm a ISFP or something, so I just want to be sure.


----------



## Nostalgic

Curlyfusion said:


> I was wondering what is the purpose of post rank?
> 
> What does the statuses like V.I.P. Member mean too?
> 
> I have been curious about this for awhile now and have been unable to find an answer to these questions on the forum.


V.I.P. Member just means that you have 1,000 posts or more. Then a thread is opened in your honor declaring you a true robot. I'm not exactly sure what it's for except to just make people feel special ^_^


----------



## Quinlan

Thanks so much for this! Very helpful.


----------



## Hollieluya

Very helpful


----------



## Pedro

que pasa mi amigos


----------



## One4YesTwo4No

I've been seeing this "^^" symbol used a lot on this site. What's it mean?


----------



## amon91

One4YesTwo4No said:


> I've been seeing this "^^" symbol used a lot on this site. What's it mean?


Either  or "two posts above" lol. :tongue:


----------



## Beatrice

How do I send a private message to Lance...? I want my username changed.


----------



## Dragana Pesic

i saw word newbies ,lol and here i am


----------



## Steve MD

KnowitAll said:


> How do I send a private message to Lance...? I want my username changed.


Lance used to be Happy's name a long time ago.....

So PM @Happy.


----------



## napoleon227

The Escapist said:


> Lance used to be Happy's name a long time ago.....
> 
> So PM @Happy.


They are really quick about changing usernames here, just include the new name you want and it gets done in very little time. I'm quite amazed, actually.


----------



## kranthi

*communication skills*

thanks for posting


----------



## Epimer

Nightriser said:


> If you want to respond to multiple posts in a thread, click on the "+" button near the "thanks" button for each post you want to respond to except the last one, for which you hit "quote."


I did not know that.

I'm usually pretty up on techno stuff, but for some reason I overlooked that.

Probably cos I'm all N, with so little S. 

Thanks Nightriser (even though you are retired and may never realise how helpful this was.)



_EDIT: Although today I tried quoting The Escapist's post on this page -- and it seems to have cookied my previous "+" of Nightriser's quote -- so I had to go back and uncheck it!_


----------



## emerald sea

*How do you select a subscription? etc.*

Hi! I just joined PerC this month, read the help page, but can't figure out how to select one or several thread subscriptions in order to delete them or change how often I get notifications about them. I tried highlighting the subscription but that doesn't work. How do you select a subscription from the subscription list? 

Also, do some users have the option of visiting your profile and not having their name show up as having visited your profile? It seems that way but maybe I'm wrong. If so, how do they pull this off? lol

Thank you so much for any help you can provide :happy:


----------



## Epimer

@starri @timeless --> As OP and mod who last edited the OP, can I say that the OP is generally really useful (if not downright fantastic :happy, but is now slightly out of date in a couple of places.


Mostly stuff about pets and gold. And thus PM's requiring gold too. 


Also as @The Escapist has just helpfully pointed out for someone: *Lance* = *Happy*.

(Other stuff is that the *Thanks* button seems to have changed slightly, user settings are under *My Profile* and *Settings*. Posts cannot be deleted AFAIK, but can be _edited_ within that 24 hour window.)


Oh, and one thing I just realised myself is that you can make the box where you enter the text for your post bigger or smaller by pressing the little double-arrow buttons in the top right part of the editing area. I wish I had realised that before.
I'm a high-level iNtuitive, not a Sensor, so please forgive me. 

Oh, and as always I thought of more! :crazy:

Question I most get asked is: How do you @ someone?

Answer: Type "@ username" (without speech marks and without a space between the @ and the username.) 

(I had to put a space in there that time cos poor *username* would have got an @ otherwise!)


----------



## muslimsuperwoman

haha, I'm not writing this just to get the 15 posts needed to actually do anything here....LOL.....seriously....not doing that. Okay, well see you guys around.


----------



## ActionAsh

starri said:


> 14. You are advised to own a pet. Go to the vet in the pet village to buy an egg. The species and genus and family of the pet are random, so is it's color. That's just how it is and life is unfair. The pet that you had only a choice of it's name will require food, health and training.


Cool! I would love to get a pet! But it says I need 100 points. How do I get points and how do I see how many points I have?


----------



## shycircle

humans are way too salty, can just cannibalize there pets...ANY ONE WANNW BE FRIENDS


----------



## shycircle

why dose it not show my personality type...............oh woe and why?.. 8(


----------



## GrimlocK

I like to learn through experience...so...this might not end well...


----------



## Bipedal P 314

starri said:


> Ecaxtly, as you might notice I like to specialize in enjoyable typos.
> 
> The correction for the original typo is infraction.. but it's cooler that way roud:


You're proud of the death of tissues caused by the lack of blood flow?


----------



## amycanada11

Thanks! 
This helps a lot.


----------



## BlueG

shycircle said:


> why dose it not show my personality type...............oh woe and why?.. 8(


In the MBTI forums it will. Likewise in the Enneagram forums, your Enneagram will show if you have one listed (but not your MBTI.)


----------



## jennica

While I understand how the rest of you launched on your incredible word-play journey, @starri: Exactly why are we advised to own a pet?


----------



## luker

hello everyone


----------



## robespierre

This site is great. Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Mindy Duncan

Yay! I am so happy to see so many people as equally obsessed about personality traits as I am! Ummmm but I totally logged in with fb, like a dummy, which shows my actual real life name, which I'm seeing is not exactly the norm. Is there a way to keep my crap I've already done on here but pick an new name?


----------



## Nolidon

Hi Duncan, welcome here.. Would it make you happier to find out that maybe there are more people like myself who had no idea you were logged through your FCBK (untill you mentioned it) ! Now really all you did is just attract even more attention to that fact. And you would probably laugh even harder when I will tell you that even so..I still have no idea where to look LOOOOOOL So be safe, and even though I can't see it, for the sake of all the people out there looking right now at your FCBK page, I hope you have a pretty good one Enjoy your time in here


----------



## smexylexy

lol good god this is confusing.just clicked "Friendly guide for newbies". yes im a newb! and yes i could use a friendly guide. Eeck im a bumbling kitten. Hopefully will find my way around. thankyou? bye? am i talking to someone or just leaving a post. Cool beans


----------



## LovelornLark

Hey there  I don't know if this has been asked before (likely, it has), but how does one gain points in order to create a pet?  I would adopt one, but it says none are available, and I like the idea of having a virtual egg


----------



## Alahric

I don't know whether I should ignore the scenarios where the rules apply, or just read the rules?
Of course to ignore the scenarios, you have to know what those scenarios are. Then again I'm more prone to be involved in those scenarios once I know what they are, but I have good self-control and I generally like this site. Then again I might just be too lazy to read the rules, in depth that is.

Quite a dilemma, but I think I'll do fine.


----------



## basementbugs

Quick question: Is there any sort of rule here about bringing back threads that haven't been active in a while? I just know that other forums I've belonged to have a variety of different rules, and I don't want to do anything that pisses anyone off here, haha. I'm guessing reviving a thread from several years ago would be a no-no (which makes complete sense to me), but what about something that was last posted in a few months back?


----------



## emerald sea

basementbugs said:


> Quick question: Is there any sort of rule here about bringing back threads that haven't been active in a while? I just know that other forums I've belonged to have a variety of different rules, and I don't want to do anything that pisses anyone off here, haha. I'm guessing reviving a thread from several years ago would be a no-no (which makes complete sense to me), but what about something that was last posted in a few months back?


the only rule is against bringing back "very old" threads...which i interpret as threads from several years ago. but one of the site leaders could clarify for you what "very old" means to them. if you go to the "Quick Links" menu right under the black Personality Cafe header that is at the top of each page, then select "View Site Leaders" - you can find their names and a link to send them each a private message, there. 

these are the Personality Cafe forum rules (see rule 2 - that includes the rule about old threads): http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

wow, in going back over the rules i realized i had forgotten some of them...ooops. anyway, i hope this helps


----------



## basementbugs

^^ Thank you!  Thanks for that link to the rules, as well; I'd been searching for something like that before asking my question, but somehow didn't come across it. *feels like an idiot* Haha.


----------



## emerald sea

basementbugs said:


> ^^ Thank you!  Thanks for that link to the rules, as well; I'd been searching for something like that before asking my question, but somehow didn't come across it. *feels like an idiot* Haha.


hey it's hard to find threads here sometimes! sometimes it's easier to find specific threads if you use Google and type in the search field:
*siteersonalitycafe.com*, then a space, then whatever you want to search for. 

this other thread might also be helpful for you - it explains a lot of how everything works on PerC ~ http://personalitycafe.com/support-...t-hopefully-still-friendly-guide-newbies.html


----------



## basementbugs

Awesome, thanks a ton.  I might as well bookmark 'em!


----------



## greenfairy026

I can't find *User CP.* Where is it? Do I have to click something else first? do i go to my profile? Is it somewhere where I'm editing it?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

starri said:


> 15. If you are drunk or in the mood to be bizarre or too naughty there is a spam section just for that. (just to show how much we tolerate you)
> 
> 
> 
> Additions might be added here upon request.


Heh, where exactly is that section? >.>


----------



## Lightlilly

"12. If you get bored of your username you can send a private message to Lance (the founder we don't piss off) to change it for you. Try not to do this more than once every two months because it's generally annoying."

I need some help 
If you created your account by logging in through face book can you change your username with out changing your name on face book :/ ?
I'd like to change it because I don't want it to be my real name...also I'm having trouble locating which user the founder Lance is ^^'''' I think it might be the user (Happy)? but I'm not positively sure because I can't find the name Lance anywhere on the profile 
can someone confirm this please I don't want to accidentally message the wrong person
help me?


-----
haha nevermind I figured it out XP *slaps self for being stupid*


----------



## launch.command5

Hello,

i am trying to understand more about 'trolling'

a PerC definition and in simple words what classifies a 'troll post' from the readers point of view.. .. .. 

i hope to upgrade to PerC 3.0 standards, you know


----------



## MrShatter

launch.command5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am trying to understand more about 'trolling'
> 
> a PerC definition and in simple words what classifies a 'troll post' from the readers point of view.. .. ..
> 
> i hope to upgrade to PerC 3.0 standards, you know


Basically just posts that don't have any real value that add to the conversation - the intention of post author is to anger readers.


----------



## launch.command5

i c
thanx MrShatter


----------



## OldManRivers

Psychogenic polydipsia
I could look it up spelling wise but ?? It is a disorder where people dring great excessie of water to get high -as much as a gakllon at onr sitting, and dilyte the electolyter, causing death. It is, by the way, a pathological disordeer. Like bad spelling and fat finger typing.
And there is polymorphic diskoneasia, Polyoccidental discontinuity - Hey, I have been drinking water!


----------



## Lex Kinast

I can't see the USER CP link on the top left. I would like to add an avatar and a profile pic. Help.


----------



## Ky Bryan

Well im very new here and im glad i found the link to this little guide so thanks


----------



## Luke Lee

Thanks for the thread!!! I am a newbie and I appreciate the thread much


----------



## shoorysmile

Holla my name's Cinnamon and I'm just a little new here though I've been interested in Myer Briggs for simply ages. On this website I want to learn more about other personality types on a more personal level rawther than just reading descriptions of the types on info pages.


----------



## Cate

Yay for helpful guides! :kitteh:


----------



## El Pacho

thanks B-)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Thanks @starri

This really is a wonderful thing for our beloved newbies. I remember when I first joined more than 3 years ago. Damnit- I'm 19; too young to be getting all nostalgic over stuff!


----------



## 770607

How to start a thread?


----------



## Doctor_Sir

Why do we not piss off lance? Is he the little emperor of this website or what?


----------



## katiesusu

> You are advised to own a pet. Go to the vet in the pet village to buy an egg. The species and genus and family of the pet are random, so is it's color. That's just how it is and life is unfair. The pet that you had only a choice of it's name will require food, health and training.




Is this still a thing? Or do you need a certain number of points to participate? When I click on that link, it leads nowhere.

:3 I want a pet.


----------



## Azubane

Where is the pet village that was mentioned? I cannot find it.


----------



## theproperpilot

So, I'm glad to be on board. Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll be sure to ask for direction soon.

Auf Vide Zen


----------



## jbeck1999

Thanks for the guide!


----------



## missyseeking

Thank you for the newbie info. This is my first time here. I am INTP.


----------



## 123roberta

hi my name is roberta calder am in my early 20s and am looking forward to learn more about relationship and sex


----------



## LadyPenelope

This 'cafe' is awesome. I'm very new too but am quickly growing to like what I'm finding. I joined today about 5 hours ago


----------



## puppies454

I just joined too.  I have no idea what personality I really am, though. I took a bunch of different tests and every single time I got a different result. I'm either a perfectionist/scientist, a mentor, artisan aka mechanic, executive, or guardian. So yeah..


----------



## EllaJade

I just joined too ^_^ Me and my friend did this personality test, (I am an ISTJ) and I thought I would look more into it and stumbled across this gem :3


----------



## shadowkissed

I just joined, but I've known about Personality Cafe for some time now. I would come here to read the threads because I was unsure if joining was something I wanted to do yet or not. I decided to join, so here I am. In all of my INFJ glory xD.


----------



## deepsouthyall

Hahaha... I love this kind of humor! Brainiac humor!


Edit: When I made this post (as a NOOB) I didn't realize I was responding to a post from 2010! I also thought I was replying to the one particular comment! I guess I'll figure it out!


----------



## Johnston

starri said:


> 2. Moderators are green and blue, and administrators are light red.


That basically means moderators are:
green = lacking training or experience,
blue = gloomy, depressed,

and administrators are:
light red = (hell, I don't know...) s-light-ly annoyed? or blushed?


----------



## Momo Jojo

Hi, I'm new. Getting my meter up, yeaaaah.:ninja: (Ninjas are the tops)


----------



## MeecheeISFJ

Ha! Nice guide...thanks!


----------



## lostdiscovery

_9. If you are a student; you are advised to study. Time on PC should be part of your break time. If you fail you aren't allowed to sue us.


_I discovered this website at the time of finals and i literally spent hours on here when i should have been studying. I ended up failing one of my finals but...i wouldn't say that it's because of personalitycafe....nooo....of course not
hahah


----------



## SnootchieBootchie

I'm slowly learning that this site can be kind of addicting


----------



## Alkalistone

*Thanks for the guide, fortunately I've graduated so it won't interfere with my study. It won't interfere with my work either, company's internet access is sooooo frustratingly slow
@SnootchieBootchie hmm I sense the risk of addiction in your picture*


----------



## Agius32

I didn't read the directions so I have no clue what to say. I'm just going to say whatever. WHAT IS UPPPPPP?


----------



## studio.basecat

Thanks for the nice guide and warm welcome. 
btw, do you really have a spam section?(!) lol


----------



## ne1444

Okay this is a dumb question but how does one post a post or create a thread? I am having more trouble with this than I should be lol.


----------



## Skye Winter

This is an even more retarded and nooby question but what does 'Starting....' mean under our names, and what makes it go up? :tongue: *Noob*


----------



## Rivuletta

*Hello*

Umm Hello... New here... I've been lurking on this website just recently and thought I might be fun and interesting to communicate with people here. I am an INFP btw. Nice to meet everyone. :happy:


----------



## ITeachYo

New too! ESFJ. Let's be friends!


----------



## ShadowRose

Thanks for this post. roud:


----------



## Kaitlyn27

thanks !!!


----------



## Doomfreak

Thanks


----------



## Amacey

Thanks that was helpful but I want a forum in which I have more freedom in using all the words I want to use so I'm not going to use this forum. 


And can somebody plz tell me why my profile picture doesn't show up with my replies


----------



## Im FiNe

Amacey said:


> Thanks that was helpful but I want a forum in which I have more freedom in using all the words I want to use so I'm not going to use this forum.
> 
> 
> And can somebody plz tell me why my profile picture doesn't show up with my replies


Your profile picture appears when somebody looks at your _dashboard_. You want to set your avatar to a picture if you want it to appear with your posts. You can do this in your settings...if you want to stay.


----------



## anonymouskaytie

starri said:


> 1. The guy who runs the forum is named TreeBob. We don't piss him off.


Why don't we piss him off? Did something happen a while ago that lead to this needing to be said?



starri said:


> 8. Do not give ultimatums. We generally do not accept them here.


What would be an ultimatum in this context?


----------



## Jayne_Doe

...clueless at making friends, any pointers for that?


----------



## cinnamon girl

New here, just wanted to pop in and say hello. Found your forum when searching for compatibility issues between an Eneagram 4 and 9. May be a little late but reading everything I can about the push/pull with a 4 and anything else I can garner in order to gain an understanding of our dynamic.


----------



## seasofme

I read all the rules so now I can go my way and look around here


----------



## Mr. Wolf

I like this forum! I've read a lot of post but never registered till today.
I'm looking forward for some cool debates and personality insights!


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect

Thanks for this guide. Really appreciate it.


----------



## MNiS

11 is completely obsolete and the entire list needs to be updated. Why is this thread stickied?


----------



## LilieS

Well thank you for this


----------



## victoria19

I'm sorry to ask a dumb question but how do I post a new thread? I had a question concerning how infj's and entp's interact with each other and wanted some opinions on that. Where do I go to start that thread? Thank you so very much for making a newbie guide too!


----------



## anedit

Hello.


----------



## nannuky

victoria19 said:


> I'm sorry to ask a dumb question but how do I post a new thread? I had a question concerning how infj's and entp's interact with each other and wanted some opinions on that. Where do I go to start that thread? Thank you so very much for making a newbie guide too!


You need to go there or there and click the button 'Create a New Thread':








But first make sure that the thread you want to create doesn't exist already. For example, here is one about ENTP-INFJ interaction.

Also, it's likely that you are not able to create any thread unless you have 15 posts or more.


----------



## ISFJ girl

Hi, 

I've just join the group now.
English is not my first language, hope people here don't mind.
It's quite in interesting group to find out and learn from other.

Nice to know everyone. :kitteh:


----------



## giwoe

thank you for putting this together.


----------



## WithGrace

Hi!
How can we retire/de-activate an account?


----------



## koalaroo

WithGrace said:


> Hi!
> How can we retire/de-activate an account?


Talk to some of the mods; TreeBob is the main one but two others can do it as well. I think Dear Sigmund and Timeless.


----------



## Mina_22

starri said:


> Dichotomous
> Hybrid
> Angina Pectoris
> Myocardial Infarction
> Myopia
> Histology
> Andrology
> Pharmacotherapeutics
> Acne
> Jaundice
> Malaria
> Diaper Rash
> Candida
> Menopause
> Osteoporosis
> Megaloblastic Anemia
> Edema
> Edematos plaque
> Dementia
> Cockroft-Gault Equation
> Creatinine
> Asymptotic
> 
> See anything interesting you can work on? :crazy::crazy:


Meh I can do better.. here are some real toung twisting med terms:

Juxtaglomerular capillaries
Phlyctenular keratoconjuctivitis
Tentorium cerebelli
Epicranial aponeurosis
Bitemporal heteronymous hemianopsia
Bilateral trigeminal neuralgia
Hyperosmolar ketoacidosis

And of course, my favorite term.. not a tounge twister but because its a phenomenon that's named after a guy that's named after a sandwich, the mighty 'Hamburger phenomenon' .. yes I am childish, yes unapologetic


----------



## ghostar

Omg how do I delete my thread! Im afraid my crush will find me!!! I just told him about the site and Im worried he'll look at my words, although I might be paranoid. Can you not edit post after a certain amount of times?


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter

ghostar said:


> Omg how do I delete my thread! Im afraid my crush will find me!!! I just told him about the site and Im worried he'll look at my words, although I might be paranoid. Can you not edit post after a certain amount of times?


If you can't edit it anymore you can ask a moderator/admin to do it for you, informing them why and what needs to be changed.

If i remember well you can't edit a post after 24 hours have passed and you can't delete any kind of post (only admins can).


----------



## Gwynedhel

Hey, new here! I'm interested in finding people like me, and people unlike me. I'm interested in learning more about my personality type as well. 

I consistently score INFP then ENFP just like every other time I take any test, even the same test. I almost always score introverted or extroverted over the other by a small margin. I actually took one test just to see how introverted I was, and I scored ambivert. I'm pretty sure if I am an introvert or extrovert, it isn't by much. Please understand I am not trying to just be "different," I really don't care how different or alike I am to other people. I love mainstream stuff just as often as I love unpopular stuff. I really don't care either way.


----------



## Commander_Luna

Only cannibalize your friends? You may be using an obscure meaning of cannibalize, but when I think of cannibalize I think of Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Elaihr

Hi, and thanks for an informative post! 

I might be a bit stupid, but I can't seem to find how to make a signature for my forum posts... I've looked through the settings but sometimes I just seem to be blind, I might have seen it a billion times but I still can't find it. Is there anyone who knows and can help me? It'd be much appreciated!


----------



## RendingTempest

Elaihr said:


> Hi, and thanks for an informative post!
> 
> I might be a bit stupid, but I can't seem to find how to make a signature for my forum posts... I've looked through the settings but sometimes I just seem to be blind, I might have seen it a billion times but I still can't find it. Is there anyone who knows and can help me? It'd be much appreciated!


You need 15+ posts for a signature, once you do it can be located here:


----------



## FieryForestWarrior

Well. I was NOT expecting this from the guide but it's cool anyways XD


----------



## MNiS

If you read all of the warning signs then you don't even need this guide. :fox: XD


----------



## zebrafinch

thank U


----------



## zebrafinch

any test you take where you tell about what you think about yourself is constantly changing because you grow and change. thats why personality tests are kind of like astrology, a fake science. you are not stuck with one personality or set of traits. in this modern world they have proven your brain can change, you can change it willingly through effort and thought. also you are constantly making new brain cells, new neurons and your brain is pruning off unused neural pathways. so have fun and see what you can do. dont get caught in the limits of a box with a label.


----------



## zebrafinch

what signs?


----------



## zebrafinch

who's your crush? i could stalk him for you *wink*


----------



## Diomedes

I am new to this forum. I am certified in MBTI and the Enneagram and other personality journeys. As an older guy, I still find all of the personality explorations interesting and provocative.

A college professor in English, a lifetime student of metaphysics (if you want to call it that, but I don't have an actual name for this interest), and an avid investigator of human patterns and the uniqueness therein, I like to talk about types. 

For a long time, I thought I was an INFJ, but recently I realized that I am an INFP. The signs were obvious, but I ignored them.

Thanks,
Diomedes


----------



## Diomedes

I have been watching INFP videos on Youtube. I fell in love with each of the INFP posters.


----------



## max145

I took the Enneagram + MBTI test that is linked in the post got the results bookmarked the results, later went back but nothing was there. do i just have to take it all over again & screenshot it to keep it or what ?:frustrating:


----------



## Booksnob

Diomedes said:


> I am new to this forum. I am certified in MBTI and the Enneagram and other personality journeys. As an older guy, I still find all of the personality explorations interesting and provocative.
> 
> A college professor in English, a lifetime student of metaphysics (if you want to call it that, but I don't have an actual name for this interest), and an avid investigator of human patterns and the uniqueness therein, I like to talk about types.
> 
> For a long time, I thought I was an INFJ, but recently I realized that I am an INFP. The signs were obvious, but I ignored them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Diomedes


Hi Diomedes, nice to meet you. I wish I had become a college professor in English. After my Eng lit BA I went to elementary teachign instead. Oh what a Burn Out! I am an INFJ who really wishes to be an INFP so basically I guess I want to be you, though I am quite happy being female so I'll keep that part.


----------



## ShutYourFace

I'm on a tablet, and this is confusing.


----------



## festerous

Hi! 21 yr old game design student here. It feels good to be getting back into forums, I haven't had much experience with them since my GaiaOnline and Neopets days.


----------



## Leia

First post! Haha
Finally signed up here.
Hello, everyone


----------



## kono2209

Hi everyone, Please intro im from Indonesia . Its Nice can find and join to this forum


----------



## VinnieBob

welcome alien invader
do you come in peace?
:typingneko::woof::welcome::welcome::welcome::chat02::ball::skunk::hampster::fall::dog::laughin::carrot::hotneko::sighlol::rockon::rockon:enguin:enguin:enguin:ercsmile1:ercsmile1:ercsmile1::jupiter::jupiter::smilewoot::m0827::m0827::m0827::m0827:


----------



## lyntan.peanutbutterjelly

It's a pleasure to meet everyone! ☺
I hail from Singapore and take an interest in food presentation and cooking methods, personality traits, interior design, cars and geo-political activity being the least of these.
Thank you for your kindest attentions 😆


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Salutations to all who read this. As befitting my INTP nature, I look forward to meeting and learning about all of the types, as well as the people on here in general. The added knowledge is a great draw, but interaction with them all has to add a depth to my understanding that simply reading an article cannot. Before this becomes a dissertation, I wish all reading this a pleasant existence.


----------



## kpineapple

Hey everyone! I'm an ISFP who has been lurking around this forum for a while now, and I finally got around to signing up! I look forward to meeting new people here!! :^)


----------



## Hanakoshoujo

I have no idea what I'm doing a forums scare me.


----------



## Steadfast04

Hey, eh, question ma'am: What happened to the last guy who pissed off TreeBob?


----------



## HerpDerpette

Hola from Down Under! After many months of stalking personality cafe, I decided to come out and reply to stuff instead of constantly reading (extroverted side wanted to play) haha. I have so many hobbies eg. art, gardening, wine making, gaming, political-environmental-ethical discussions and solving problems. Hopefully I get to make some new friends, get to know myself better, discuss world domination etc...ENTP btw :tongue:


----------



## Dagmar

I didn't know I was an ISFP until like, a year ago. Yay discovery! My family is made up of ISFJ & INFJ (dad & mom), ISTJ (sister), two INTJ's (brothers), ENFP (brother) and INTP (brother). So, mostly introverts. I'm smart, artsy and very kinesthetic. I love reading about personalities and discovering new ways to interact with and learn from them. Come say hi!


----------



## asd1291

cheers m8


----------



## asd1291

You're from Indonesia komo?? Me too!! Hometown's Jakarta, whereabouts Indonesia are you from?


----------



## asd1291

kono2209 said:


> Hi everyone, Please intro im from Indonesia . Its Nice can find and join to this forum


You're from Indonesia komo?? Me too!! Hometown's Jakarta, whereabouts Indonesia are you from?


----------



## Jddadio85

How do you find Moderators? I would like to delete a post


----------



## lluthe

Hello, I am Alexis! I am new to forums in general, so thank you for having me, and bear with me please as I get the hang of things...
I am 20 years old and am currently lost in life and trying to figure a few things out for myself. I saw some of the topics of the threads and thought that this would be a good place to explore interests or game plans for my life. I am easily inspired by others and love hearing stories of the successes or journeys other people have. 
Currently, I spend most of my time working(a job that I don't intend to stay at for forever), trying out different recipes recipes (typically foreign) with my brother and his girlfriend, and attempting to pull together career path. My biggest dream in life is to be able to travel- whether it be roughing it or staying in a resort-the thing I love the most is adventure where I can see and experience new things. My biggest fear is to look back on my youth and see that I took the easiest path, that I never strayed far from my comfort zone. 
I am happy to be here. Thank you for reading all of this, I hope that some of you could relate to parts of it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

@lluthe

Welcome! 

You posted to the Newbie Guide sticky thread, but that's okay. We'll still take good care of you. I can't remember 20 all that well. I was "finding myself" in the U.S. Navy. What is your current job? Any school? What sorts of places would you like to go in particular?


----------



## Tropes

Hello,
To better navigate the forums, I would like to have just enough information on every active user's basic beliefs and ideologies to be able to easily tell when they are talking sarcastically when they are not adding any emojis or direct indication. Thank you.


----------



## tanstaafl28

RLtropes said:


> Hello,
> To better navigate the forums, I would like to have just enough information on every active user's basic beliefs and ideologies to be able to easily tell when they are talking sarcastically when they are not adding any emojis or direct indication. Thank you.


Greetings, 

Put your mouse pointer over the username on the top left of the post of the person in question, single left click, then and select "View Profile," and single left click once again.


----------



## Tropes

A real question this time: How do you change your nickname's color?

Edit: And another one, from the chatbox down bellow: Are there other more active chats in this community? IRC channels? Skype groups? TeamSpeak? Ventrilo?


----------



## leictreon

RLtropes said:


> A real question this time: How do you change your nickname's color?
> 
> Edit: And another one, from the chatbox down bellow: Are there other more active chats in this community? IRC channels? Skype groups? TeamSpeak? Ventrilo?


It depends on postcount (ex: Over 3000 posts gets orange, over 6000 purple, etc.)


----------



## marleyinprogress

Hello People, newb Marley trying to get to 15 posts so I can see y'all's sigs. Getting busy on all the questions. Thanks for the great space! :drunk:


----------

